# ivf cycle/egg sharing



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone been on buserelin d/r injections- and had side effects- if so how have you felt?

I am feeling so different- weird and spaced out- soo  tired, woth heavy bleed and with huge boobs and a bloated stomach! 
Have looked up the side effects and these are all included I think. 

How have you felt if you have had it? 
Char


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi charl,.
Yep, they're all normal side effects I'm afraid - plus a banging headache alot of the time! Stick with it, it gets better when you start stimulation drugs and reduce the dose of down-regs. Good luck x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Charlruk - All of those plus road rage! I went to a party when d/r-ing & a good friend said to me 'Are you due on, your boobs are huge!'. Have some photo's & when I look back - they were MASSIVE - looked like I was smuggling the Mitchell brothers lol. The only difference for me was I had a very light period before stimming & (TMI alert) it smelt different. Oh, & there's a thread somewhere on here (relationship bit maybe) that called drug induced stories: hilarious & mostly d/r related!!

Best of luck xxx


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks- good to know others reacted in the same way-I could use my boobs as a shelf!! God knows what people are thinking!!
I will have a look at those stories! 
I can't wait for things to get moving!! 

Char


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

have started stimmimg and feel a whole lot better!baseline scan last week showed 12 and 15 follicles, so protien cramming to help prevent ohss, scan again in the morning. fingers crossed!!!


----------

